# BRS ordering



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I was checking out to order some items through Bulk Reef supply. I know its based in US. Do the products get custom duties or BRS absorbs that as they say? Just wondering if anyone here as ordered thro them

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What are you planning to order?
there is Canadian store from them. http://www.reefwater.net/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*some in my wish list..lol*

i was looking for a RO/DI and refractometer. I did check the Reefsupply.net but they r out of RO/DI unit


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check MOPS. they have good stuff and quality.

I wanted to order someting from BRF but with shippment it cost me more than to order here

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry, did not recognize that this is your second thread for the same question 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

MOPS has 90 GPD Four Stage MaxPure RO/DI System just under CAD$ 230 do you think its a good buy? When it comes to replacement cartriges...do i have to buy it from them again or they r standard?

Thanks


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Done it!*

well i did place the order...got a few more things...a new ph probe and refracto meter...damage came little over 400.00. Have to take wife out for dinner or else i am in trouble....


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Mops has fair prices.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 And they're awesome guys  I always try to get what I can from them...



Chromey said:


> Mops has fair prices.


----------

